# [migration]Gentoo to Sabayon or binary packages ?

## BENJI

Bon j'ai un PIII avec une gentoo et peu de temps pour la maintenir.

J'adore l'esprit de cette distribution.

Mais je dois me résoudre au constat suivant... à chaque fois que je veux mettre à jour mon système ça me prends bien souvent plusieurs jours et l'effort consentit pour y parvenir est démesuré par rapport à l'utilisation que je fais de mon PC (bureautique, internet, graphisme, vidéo). En proportion je passe plus de temps à la maintenir qu'à réellement l'utiliser.

Bref faute de temps je suis à deux doigts de basculer sous ubuntu... mais ça me gêne.

Si je pouvais ne pas compiler les sources ce serait déjà un plus.

Alors vous allez me dire qu'il existe des paquets binaires oui j'ai lu la doc gentoo mais j'avoue ne pas savoir où trouver un miroir de ces paquets.

"C'est probablement parce que Gentoo ne propose pas de système centralisé de paquets binaires".

Par la même occasion ayant entendu parler de Sabayon.

Cette distribution semble être le meilleur moyen d'avoir un gentoo binaire. Je me demandais donc si depuis mon actuel gentoo je ne pouvais pas tout simplement migrer vers sabayon.

Votre avis m'intéresse et surtout votre aide pour faire cette migration.

Mes dernières recherches sur le web ne m'ont pas satisfait.

Que me conseillez-vous ?

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, si tu veux passer à Sabayon, tu devrais réinstaller de A à Z.

Pour le reste, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu as honte d'utiliser Ubuntu, car vu que tu ne veux pas compiler, une distribution binaire qui s'installe en 15-20 minutes et que presque tout fonctionne out of the box.

----------

## BENJI

De A à Z ?

Je pensais qu'il y avait un overlay sabayon et quelques mise à jour à faire et c'était parti !

ubuntu... tout le monde en parle. J'aime pas faire comme tout le monde.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben quitte à ne pas faire comme tout le mondre, pourquoi pas un PC-BSD alors?  :Smile: 

----------

## BENJI

J'avais Free BSD avant d'être sous gentoo c'était en 2005 je crois... PC-BSD commençait seulement à donner des bons résultat je vais y regarder.

mais bon j'avais à redire à l'époque.

Et puis je ne veux pas réinventer la poudre non plus !

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu veux vraiment du Gentoo, compile dans un chroot et installe les paquets binaires.

Par exemple en utilisant chenvr de kwenspc

----------

## boozo

'alute

en fait c'est surtout le PIII ton facteur limitant non ? un BSD-like peut être un bon candidat c'est certain

Sinon un retour d'expérience personnelle qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut -> penser son desktop comme un serveur ^^

J'ai une veille babasse dans ce genre sous gentoo pour mes parents. Leurs besoins sont relativement modestes/basiques et attendu que je me colle la maintenance à distance voire quand j'ai le temps, j'ai opté au départ pour :

1°) en stable 

2°) un world et useflags au strict nécessaire de leurs besoins -> c'est la partie la plus longue à établir côté choix des outils et des supports car faut caller en pensant au devenir sans faire de la sur-qualité non plus... 

Rem. Privilégier peu/pas de packages bleeding-edge ; les plus robustes/éprouvés pour ne pas dire ceux ayant le moins de dépendances i.e. lorsque >=2 équivalents sont possibles ; WM légé mais pas trop austère/geek  ; ... Les évo sont toujours négociables bien entendu mais faut brider un peu de temps à autres

3°) with-bdep=y -> poubelle !

4°) emerge --sync && glsa-check -l 'affected' -> régulier et traitement variable au cas par cas en cas de positif 

Bilan : Ils en semblent très satisfait depuis 5-6 ans et je ne touche presque jamais à cette machine 

(faut bien enlever la poussière des ventilos de temps à autres aussi  :Mr. Green: )

Bémol : va quand même falloir que je me penche sur un remplaçant... je commence à craindre la panne physique

----------

## BENJI

Oui effectivement le facteur limitant c'est PIII et il y a aussi que j'ai pas beaucoup de temps.

Ma dernière mise à jour en août j'en ai pris pour trois jours et il me reste encore 3 paquets qui coincent car mon noyau était toujours de trois version en retard !

En attendant je continue sous gentoo et prends déjà cette idée :

"3°) with-bdep=y -> poubelle "

et glsa-check... ça autant dire que je ne le fais jamais !

encours je télécharge la dernière version de Sabayon... j'ai un disque de 10 Go (hda sur ce même PC) avec Xp encore dessus, je vais y mettre Sabayon et je verrai bien ce que je perds à passer avec cette distrib ! Avec un peu de chance je vais cracher mon MBR et ne démarrerai ni sous l'une ni sous l'autre des deux distrib linux   :Twisted Evil: 

Sinon xaviermiller j'ai pas compris ce que tu me proposes ? Peux-tu me préciser tout ça... qu'est-ce qu'un chroot m'apportera ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

L'idée est de construire tes paquets binaires à partir d'une autre machine, beaucoup plus puissante, dans un chroot.

Ensuite, après avoir synchronisé l'arbre de portage sur la vieille machine (par exemple en ayant fait une image compressée par squashfs, voir les tutos), tu les déploies via "emerge --update --binpkgonly".

Mais bon, l'effort est lourd, et je préférerais plutôt une petite distribution binaire légère.

----------

## BENJI

Ah c'est bien ce que j'avais cru comprendre.

Je n'ai pas d'autre machine.

ça résous le problème !

Personne n'en parle dans vos réponses alors je suis qu'en même très surpris qu'il n'existe pas une passerelle pour passer d'une gentoo à Sabayon... quelque chose doit m'échapper visiblement (j'ai rien trouvé dans le wiki sabayon).

----------

## xaviermiller

Que veux-tu ? passer d'une distribution à une autre sans réinstaller ? Pas possible, les gestionnaires de paquets sont différents.

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, car je pense que même l'overlay de Sabayon contient seulement quelques packages, donc tu ne peux pas convertir ta Gentoo en Sabayon.

Le même principe s'applique pour Funtoo.

----------

## BENJI

Funtoo ? Je connaissais pas.

Bon merci pour vos réponses.

Je retire ce que j'ai dit sur PC-BSD, je vais peut-être me tenter une install pour voir !

----------

## d2_racing

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Funtoo ? Je connaissais pas.
> 
> Bon merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Je retire ce que j'ai dit sur PC-BSD, je vais peut-être me tenter une install pour voir !

 

Funtoo c'est une distribution satellite de Gentoo créé par monsieur Gentoo en personne.

----------

## versus8

Qu'est-ce que c'est que with-bdep=y ?

glsa-check -l 'affected' Est-ce pour vérifier s'il n'y a pas de mise à jour de sécurité ?

Sinon, PC-BSD à l'air d'être très intéressant à utiliser. A noter que DragonFly BSD peu aussi être tentant. Par contre, je ne comprend pas les avantages que peux apporter Funtoo. Peut-être est-ce une meilleure "stabilité" lors des mises à jour ?

Aller hop ! vu que je ne connais pas les BSD Like, je télécharge PC-BSD et DragonFly BSD histoire de tester tout ça  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Regarde, c'est mon /etc/make.conf sous ma Funtoo testing :

```

# These settings were set by the metro build script that automatically built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -l5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

USE="kde -gnome -xfce qt4 qt3support xcomposite nls truetype userlocales unicode gnutls" 

LINGUAS="fr"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="${ACCEPT_LICENSE} AdobeFlash-10"

FEATURES="${FEATURES} mini-manifest"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="echo:log,error,warn,info  save:log,error,warn,info syslog:log,error,warn,info"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

```

--with-bdeps y permet de mettre à jour même les packages qui ne dépendent de rien. De cette manière, tu est certains que tous les packages de ta Gentoo/Funtoo sont à jours sans exception.

----------

## boozo

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que with-bdep=y ?
> 
> glsa-check -l 'affected' Est-ce pour vérifier s'il n'y a pas de mise à jour de sécurité ?
> 
> (snip)

 

notre d2_racing s'est enflammé un chouilla - les packages orphelins et n'ont rien à faire là si on fait un --depclean de temps en temps ^^ - on se limitera à monter en version les dépendances  

pour le 2°) c'est ça. De fait comme pour un usage en serveur, tu peux très bien te limiter à tester après chaque sync régulier et s'il n'y rien de critique alors tu n'as aucune nécessité de màj à faire sauf besoin particulier à ajouter à ton système - On peut tourner comme çà pendant des mois... 

Rem. J'entends déjà des sysadmin grommeler dans le fond donc je nuance pour éviter que l'extrapolation dérive : cette solution seule n'est pas parfaite car i.e. la politique de publication des glsa laisse un petit gap donc cela ne dispense pas d'être abonné aux ml spécialisées mais pour un usage personnel/privé c'est très bien

----------

## versus8

J'ai regardé dans le man d'emerge, de portage et de make.conf, mais je n'ai pas trouvé les options possibles pour EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS.

Y'a t-il un man particulier qui expliquerai les options possibles ?

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais boozo, je sais tu as raison  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

@versus > ben... c'est juste une variable qui permet d'éviter de surcharger la ligne de commande avec toutes les options d'emerge que tu veux avoir constamment i.e. celui de d2 -> EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=5 --load-average=5.0 --with-bdeps y"

@d2_racing > *joke* Ah bravo ! à force de tchater sur otw hein on oublie de répondre  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, je vais jamais sur OTW  :Razz: 

----------

## Poussin

Ah tiens... je n'ai jamais touché à --with-bdeps. En fait, c'est kifkif que --deep non? Ou je n'ai vraiment rien compris

----------

## guilc

non : --deep ça ne met pas à jour les dépendances spécifiées uniquement dans les DEPEND (dépendances de build), mais que dans les RDEPEND et PDEPEND (runtime). Pour les dépendances manquantes, c'est --with-bdeps

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas super nécessaire de les mettre à jour systématiquement, puisque ce ne sont "en théorie" que des dépendances utile lors de la compilation, et qui sont à ce titre mises à jour lors de la maj suivant du paquet qui en a besoin (enfin, je suis pas sur d'être clair, mais je me comprends  :Laughing:  )

[EDIT]

Enfin, vu que souvent, les paquets spécifiés en DEPEND sont inclus dans les RDEPEND dans la plupart des ebuilds (donc les paquets nécessaires au build le sont aussi au runtime), cela ne change dans la pratique pas grand chose...

----------

## boozo

@guilc > autant qu'un journal officiel écrit dans le noir par un comptable   :Laughing:   mais je n'aurais jamais pu fait mieux en une phrase (sinon un peu d'histoire avec l'explication de genome)

Edit: Mais c'est vrai qu'avec le temps et les evo faudrait revoir l'impact... c'est peut être comme toutes ces veilles habitudes qu'on garde

----------

## xaviermiller

On devrait un jour répertorier toutes les légendes urbaines véhiculées par les "anciens" de Gentoo, et maintenues par un manque de communication peu clair de Gentoo (j'ai eu droit à un menu XFCE qui disparaissait suite à une nouvelle variable ajoutée à un ebuild -- sans avertissement bien sûr   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> On devrait un jour répertorier toutes les légendes urbaines véhiculées par les "anciens" de Gentoo, et maintenues par un manque de communication peu clair de Gentoo (j'ai eu droit à un menu XFCE qui disparaissait suite à une nouvelle variable ajoutée à un ebuild -- sans avertissement bien sûr   )

 

Ca sort un peu du sujet mais, il y a quelques éléments simples pour éviter ces surprises :

- Ajouter http://planet.gentoo.org/rss20.xml à votre lecteur RSS. Vous découvrirez ainsi plein d'infos (par les devs eux mêmes) sur l'actualité de gentoo. Par exemple ça : http://blogs.gentoo.org/zmedico/2010/09/04/portage_2-1-9_release dernières nouveautés en date.

- TOUJOURS utiliser l'option --verbose de emerge. l'ajout/suppression de nouveau flags aux ebuilds vous sautera alors aux yeux (par exemple le nouveau XFCE_PLUGINS Xavier  :Wink: ), l'adjonction de l'option --newuse (-N) est aussi un plus pour voir ce genre de "surprises".

----------

## boozo

/~off : Une digression oui et non certes différentes sources d'informations existent mais je suis d'accords avec Xavier sur le fait que ces "news" (particulièrement celles relatives à portage) devraient être centralisées sur gentoo.org et pas sur les blogs des devs  :Confused:  et les elog ne sont qu'un complément ; essentiel mais reste un complément.

Sans s'en rendre compte on a disséminé de plus en plus les infos depuis quelques temps (la fin de la GWN fut peut être un indicateur) et je pense que c'est également un effet corollaire de l'évolution vers les overlays. En multipliant ainsi les sources (plus volatiles par ailleurs) on a aussi muliplié les canaux de diffusion. Je force le trait exprès mais avoir 30 sources différentes d'informations par objet n'est pas une panacée. Et agréger ne fait qu'agréger, ça n'enrichit pas à mon sens et il manquera toujours une synthèse.

J'ai l'impression qu'on "rustine" çà et là, a différents niveaux comme une sorte de faiblesse d'organisation ou de stabilité tout du moins (je n'engage que moi dans cette thèse). C'est sans doute temporaire le temps que ça s'auto-réorganise d'autant que certaines causes sont upstream mais il faut avouer qu'on a tous pataugé de temps en temps sur des babioles qu'on aurait pas cru possibles quelques temps auparavant

Validation trop rapide ? zappant trop les détails ? étrange ! Les devs savent par expérience que dans ces détails, il peut y avoir du lourd. Le manque de ressources - bien que réel ce fait n'est pas nouveau - n'est vraissemblablement pas le seul facteur, il y a probablement d'autres causes qui se juxtaposent

C'est juste un ressenti pas de l'amertume. J'apprécie énormément cette distribution et le travail qui est fait dessus par les différentes équipes mais on peut aussi rester critique envers elle   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   On devrait un jour répertorier toutes les légendes urbaines véhiculées par les "anciens" de Gentoo, et maintenues par un manque de communication peu clair de Gentoo (j'ai eu droit à un menu XFCE qui disparaissait suite à une nouvelle variable ajoutée à un ebuild -- sans avertissement bien sûr   ) 
> 
> Ca sort un peu du sujet mais, il y a quelques éléments simples pour éviter ces surprises :
> 
> - Ajouter http://planet.gentoo.org/rss20.xml à votre lecteur RSS. Vous découvrirez ainsi plein d'infos (par les devs eux mêmes) sur l'actualité de gentoo. Par exemple ça : http://blogs.gentoo.org/zmedico/2010/09/04/portage_2-1-9_release dernières nouveautés en date.
> ...

 

Déjà fait. Et pour XFCE, nada. Je n'ai pas envie de m'abonner aux ML "dev", je suis déjà assez de ML...

----------

## BENJI

Et voilà, emerge --sync ce matin... et j'en prends pour 140 paquets à mettre à jour !

Grrr !  :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by BENJI on Mon Sep 06, 2010 7:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Réjouissez-vous : Gentoo est très actif durant les congés scolaires  :Smile: 

----------

## BENJI

c'est comme mon processeur alors   :Twisted Evil:  !

Je vais devoir rentrer dans une phase de rationalisation de ma gentoo sinon je vais y laisser tout mon temps et de l'électricité !

----------

## guilc

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> c'est comme mon processeur alors   !
> 
> Je vais devoir rentrer dans une phase de rationalisation de ma gentoo sinon je vais y laisser tout mon temps et de l'électricité !

 

Tu fais ton update tous les matins, en buvant ton café tranquillement.

Ainsi, ça prend 1/4 d'heure à tout casser (sauf arrivée d'une grosse release genre kde ou openoffice of course), et tu t'embêtes pas avec des montagnes de etc-update et de nouveaux USE à gérer.

Je fais comme ça depuis des années, et franchement, les mises à jour n'ont jamais été prise de tête.

Quant à l'électricité, heu, ça consomme moins que de jouer au dernier jeu à la mode qui tire sur la carte graphique hein  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

Oui je suis d'accord j'y travaille actuellement à réussir un wakelan depuis un NAS avec une prise à distance depuis le boulot !

Le ronron du ventillo au petitdej ma femme risque de ne pas apprécier...

Sinon je vais commencer à rationaliser ma gentoo et je commence par du ménage dans mon world que voici (moins d'appli => moins de mise à jour => moins de compilation) :

```
app-admin/sudo

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-benchmarks/cpuburn

app-dicts/myspell-fr

app-editors/vim

app-emulation/wine

app-misc/mc

app-misc/screen

app-office/openoffice-bin

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/layman

app-portage/mirrorselect

app-vim/vim-spell-fr

dev-db/mysql

dev-lang/perl

dev-lang/php

dev-python/PyQt4

dev-util/lafilefixer

dev-vcs/subversion

games-action/armagetronad

games-emulation/dboxfe

games-emulation/dosbox

games-misc/xpenguins

kde-base/ark

kde-base/kdebase-meta

kde-base/kmail

kde-base/okular

kde-misc/yakuake

media-gfx/bootsplash-themes

media-gfx/gimp

media-gfx/inkscape

media-gfx/kuickshow

media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo

media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

media-gfx/splashutils

media-libs/easyh10

media-libs/xine-lib

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/mpg123

media-sound/songbird-bin

media-sound/tuxguitar

media-tv/freevo

media-tv/xawtv

media-tv/xbmc

media-tv/xmltv

media-video/avidemux

media-video/kdenlive

media-video/mjpegtools

media-video/motion

media-video/projectx

media-video/setpwc

media-video/subdownloader

media-video/vlc

net-analyzer/nmap

net-fs/samba

net-ftp/filezilla

net-misc/mediatomb

net-misc/netkit-telnetd

sys-apps/dbus

sys-apps/ethtool

sys-apps/hal

sys-apps/hotplug

sys-apps/lm_sensors

sys-apps/slocate

sys-boot/grub

sys-devel/gcc:3.3

sys-fs/dosfstools

sys-fs/e2fsprogs

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.32-r7

sys-kernel/module-rebuild

sys-process/vixie-cron

virtual/jre

www-client/firefox-bin

www-client/links

www-plugins/adobe-flash

www-servers/apache

x11-apps/xinput

x11-apps/xsetpointer

x11-base/xorg-x11

```

Je pense donc que les lignes suivantes peuvent être supprimées car elles doivent être des dépendances d'autre paquets, non ? :

```

dev-lang/perl

dev-lang/php

dev-python/PyQt4

sys-apps/dbus

sys-apps/hal

sys-apps/hotplug

sys-apps/slocate

sys-devel/gcc:3.3

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.32-r7

```

----------

## boozo

Essaie plutôt un #emerge -pv --depclean pour ce genre de fix

non, non, je ne parlerais pas de --with-bdeps=n :p

nb. comme explicité en gros au début il fait faire un #emerge -puDNv world avant

Ensuite en fonction du résultat, regarder en fonction avec un  --depclean <atom> si tu as des doutes

puis un #revdep-rebuild -iv pour finir

Si besoin d'ajouter un package au world -> voir avec --noreplace

...

nb2. les sources kernel se gère plutôt via package.provided avec upgrade spécifique si nécessaire

Ce n'est pas obligatoire mais plus une recommandation car sinon tu te colles à minima le fetch les sources à chaque release (sans parler des modules externes qui peuvent partir en sucette ou tout ce qui utilisera le symlink linux pour peu que tu ais ce useflags activé) - enfin à toi de voir   :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

ah tiens, le package.provided, encore un truc que je n'ai jamais touché...

echo "package.provided" >> TODO

----------

## versus8

Oui moi non plus (je connaissais pas :p )

En tout cas, c'est bien d'avoir toutes ces options histoire de personnaliser encore plus le comportement de sa Gentoo.

----------

## boozo

Ca permet juste de dire à portage : "ce truc là je le gère comme un grand et surtout tu t'en mèle pas" mais attention toutefois cette fonctionnalité reste réservé à un usage strict sinon très particulier pour certains packages tel le noyaux, drivers CG, ... sinon gare aux surprises   :Twisted Evil: 

btw, tout est dans la doc officielle qui est une vrai mine d'or même après quelques années et sur le forum aussi on en a déjà parlé

----------

## Poussin

Ah ça pourrait peut-etre aider aussi pour les paquets installé par crossdev et que --depclean s'entete à supprimer

----------

## boozo

Pertinent en effet. Ce pourrait être une indication et éviterait de passer par l'habituel --noreplace un peu "non sens" qui est le plus souvent utilisé pour ce CU   :Wink: 

A tester - je n'ai pas utilisé de crossutils au quotidien (ni dans le temps avec les màj etc) mais quelques posts sur f.g.o le préconisent aussi donc...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Ah ça pourrait peut-etre aider aussi pour les paquets installé par crossdev et que --depclean s'entete à supprimer

 

Perso j'ajoute les paquets crossdev dans world. Le package.provided empêche portage d'installer quoi que ce soit, ce qui n'est pas le but.

----------

## boozo

@Xavier > Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne exactement crossdev maiss si mes souvenirs ne me font défaut, le principe est bien de créer des packages pour une autre arch donc c'est du "builpkgonly" non ? y'a rien à installer ?

Si tu colles tes tools que tu veux dedans ils ne seront jamais gérés par portage c'est bien le but puisque c'est toi qui prend l'initiative de créer tel ou tel pkg en appelant crossdev <ton arch> <atom> ou un truc dans le genre ?! ou j'ai rien compris à crossdev ?   :Embarassed: 

nb. n'est pas une référence en soi mais -> une ressource si jamais

----------

## xaviermiller

non, crossdev cross-compile tout, et génère un environnement dans un ROOT différent de celui de base. Mais, au lieu de mettre tout dans ROO/var/db/pkg, il fait ça "salement" dans /var/db/pkg

Donc, si on ne veut pas que ces paquets disparaissent lors d'un --depclean, il faut les mettre dans world afin de les rendre "obligatoires".

EDIT: l'idée de mettre les paquets crossdev dans packages.provided est juste quand on veut faire "emerge -e", pour qu'ils ne soient pas recompilés, justement.

----------

## versus8

C'est intéressant de pouvoir compiler des binaires pour une autre architecture moins puissante, mais cela ne semble jamais trop simple :p

Je suis tombé récemment sur des sites parlant de gestionnaires de ports tel Pkgcore et Paludis. Moi perso, portage me convient parfaitement. Bon, il n'est parfois pas très réactif mais il demeure simple d'utilisation (pour un noob comme moi en tout cas ^^ ). Et puis ré-apprendre le fonctionnement d'un gestionnaire de ports est un peu embêtant (y a déjà pas mal d'options avec portage, j'ai vu que Paludis en avait aussi une bonne panoplie !). Je m'y mettrai peut-être un jour, si je suis suffisamment familier avec portage avec toutes ses fonctionnalités. Mais peut-être qu'il y a des gentooïstes qui ont pu y prendre goût ici ?

-> off <- Faudrait aussi qu'un jour je teste funtoo avec son git, mais je ne vois pas réellement les grosses différences avec Gentoo (je n'ai pas l'impression que cela soit plus accessible).

----------

## Poussin

Je dois avouer que mon utilisation de crossdev se limite à l'utilisation avec distcc. Et quand on ajoute une architecture via crossdev, ben il a l'air d'appeler tout seul emerge et installé les toolchains dont il a besoin pour la nouvelle arch. Donc si je capte bien , XM propose d'ajouter ces toolchains à world pour ne plus qu'elles soient nettoyées par le --depclean.

C'est, pour moi, le seul soucis de --depclean que j'ai rencontré.

----------

## xaviermiller

Voilà, tu as bien compris ce que je voulais dire (ouf, j'ai réussi à émettre un discours cohérent  :Laughing: )

----------

## Poussin

C'est dommage que crossdev n'ajoute pas lui-même ce_qui_va_bien dans world. Tiens, il me semble avoir lu un truc à ce sujet sur la partie anglaise, si je retrouve, je lie

----------

## BENJI

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nb2. les sources kernel se gère plutôt via package.provided avec upgrade spécifique si nécessaire
> 
> Ce n'est pas obligatoire mais plus une recommandation car sinon tu te colles à minima le fetch les sources à chaque release (sans parler des modules externes qui peuvent partir en sucette ou tout ce qui utilisera le symlink linux pour peu que tu ais ce useflags activé) - enfin à toi de voir  

 

Ma gestion du noyau aujourd'hui est la suivante, vous allez voir ça dépote !

1- ne pas s'en préoccuper et surtout ne pas y penser,    :Cool: 

2- mais un beau jour emerge se plaint de ne pas trouver les sources du noyau...

3- alors là faire un eselect kernel list et s'apercevoir que /usr/src/linux pointe avec 3 versions de retard.

4- prendre alors son courage à deux mains et faire pointer le lien sur les dernières sources (eselect kernel set X)

5- remplacer le nouveau .config par l'ancien et lancer un make oldconfig et répondre par à tout par défaut puisque de toute façon je ne suis pas assez au courant pour comprendre de quoi on me parle

6- make && make modules_install

7- # module-rebuild populate

8- # module-rebuild rebuild

9- mettre grub.conf à jour avec le nouveau noyau

symlink n'est pas activé !

Comment je peux simplifier cette gestion ? j'ai l'impression que package.provided (que je découvre) complique plus les choses, non ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Fais gaffe à ton point 5), car certains changements de versions déplacent des zones de configuration... et c'est la cata...

----------

## BENJI

Quand je mets à jour le grub.conf je garde toujours l'ancien noyau pour continuer à pouvoir démarrer la machine.

Donc je cours pas trop de risque. J'aurai toujours la possibilité de recommencer.

Sinon qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire à la place de make oldconfig ?

Autre question.

Est-ce que je peux m'en tenir juste à un eselect kernel set et ne pas compiler à nouveau le noyau ?

EDIT :

Je viens de mettre en pratique ce que tu me conseillais plus haut "emerge -pv --depclean"

voici le résultat :

```
>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 dev-lang/spidermonkey

    selected: 1.7.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 dev-libs/xmlrpc-c

    selected: 1.18.02

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 media-libs/taglib

    selected: 1.6.1-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/ed

    selected: 1.0

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

    selected: 2.6.34-r1

   protected: none

     omitted: 2.6.32-r7 2.6.35-r4

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Packages installed:   839

Packages in world:    78

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    834

Number to remove:     5

ataualpa ben # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

  [2]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8

  [3]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7

  [4]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10

  [5]   linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

  [6]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

  [7]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

  [8]   linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

  [9]   linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10

  [10]  linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

  [11]  linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 *

  [12]  linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r4

ataualpa ben #
```

J'hallucine voilà que je suis déjà as been avec les sources du noyau que je viens de compiler hier !

Il se passe quoi si je fais un emerge --depclean maintenant ?

----------

## versus8

As-tu fais un emerge -uDNav world avant emerge -pv --depclean ?

Sinon, je vien de tester Nutyx, distribution fabriquée à partir de LFS et, franchement, c'est plutôt réussi !

Cela pourrait surement t'intéresser étant donné que tu souhaite une distribution binaire (x686) légére, et ne pas faire comme tout le monde  :Wink:  En plus, les dev sont français, donc cela facilite pas mal de choses :p

Mais étant donné que tu as un PIII, je suppose que l'arch serait plutôt du i386 ou du i586 (enfin, il me semble). Dans ce cas de figure, tu peux aussi tester SliTaz avec Linux Live USB Creator. SliTaz est très légère et boot très vite. Par défaut, il me semble que X est sous Frame Buffer.

Slackware peut aussi être intéressant, mais je ne suis plus son développement depuis un bout de temps.

Donc à voir... sinon, il reste toujours la possibilité d'un BSD like bien sur ^^

----------

## Poussin

Si tu as tant de version, c'est que tu es en ~arch déjà. En restant dans "la branche stable", tu auras bcp moins de noyaux (en tout cas, pour le 64bits, le plus récent en stable, c'est le 2.6.34-r6. Personnellement, je suis toujours en 2.6.32-r7 et je ne compte pas changer d'ici peu. Pourquoi? Ben parce que mon matos est bien reconnu, et que je ne sens pas le besoin de changer (c'est une version LTS accessoirement). La prochaine fois que je changerais, c'est parce qu'udev ou un truc comme ça réclamera plus récent :p

Ce n'est pas parce qu'un nouveau noyaux sort que tu dois le mettre à jour!

Par contre, si tu change le lien symbolique du kernel courant, bien sur que tu dois le compiler et l'utiliser! (Imagine ton systeme qui vérifie, via ce lien, que tu as bien tel config dans ton noyaux tout récent, et en fait, celui qui tourne c'est un truc archaique qui n'a rien avoir, ça risque très fort de se comporter de manière inattendue)

Si j'ai bien compris, package.provided te permet de justement dire à portage de ne pas s'occuper du kernel. Et donc, quand tu vas faire ton eselect et lister ceux qui sont présent sur le systeme, il n'y aura que celui/ceux que tu auras installé(s) de ton propre chef.

----------

## BENJI

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Si tu as tant de version, c'est que tu es en ~arch déjà. En restant dans "la branche stable", tu auras bcp moins de noyaux 

 

Là tu m'intéresses !

Qu'entends tu par tu es déjà en ~arch ?

J'ai regardé dans mon make.conf... j'ai rien !

Edit : Rien non plus dans package.keyword (pas de gentoo-source en tout cas)!

Mais j'ai bien ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" dans emerge --info.

C'est ça dont tu me parles ? Si oui où est-ce qu'on peut le changer ?

```
ataualpa ben # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-TM-_CPU_1300MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 03 Sep 2010 20:30:20 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       3.3.6-r1, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ "

LANG="fr_FR.euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/mnt/oasis/gentoo_package"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/armagetron /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran fr gd gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session simplexml spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype unicode usb v4l vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xml2 xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="wacom keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vmware" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Sinon versus8 : merci pour tes liens je vais regarder !

----------

## Poussin

J'avais regardé là et j'avais vu que le 2.6.35 était en ~arch, mais c'était sans compter la remarque en haut de la page:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 08 Sep 2010; Christian Faulhammer (fauli)
> 
> gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r4.ebuild:
> ...

 

Au temps pour moi.

Accessoirement, tu peux aller faire un tour sur la page de la doc traitant de la mise à jour du kernel, et plus particulièrement du nettoyage des vieux noyaux. Tu as plein de trucs qui ne te serviront jamais :]

Personnelement, je me mets au package.provided aujourd'hui :p

----------

## BENJI

Juste pour dire ou j'en suis dans ma recherche.

essayer Ubuntu, Sabayon, Frugalware et NutyX tout en maintenant ma gentoo car finalement avec les choses se tasse !

----------

## Poussin

Je pense qu'on a tous régulièrement notre passe "Pu**** plein le c**, je passe au binaire" (regulierement, j'installe un archlinux) mais rien à faire, on revient tjs sous gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

J'aime tellement Gentoo et j'ai mis tellement de temps à l'installer la première fois, ça m'embêterait franchement de la virer sur un coup de tête. Gentoo, c'est trolaklass.  :Smile: 

----------

